# 05 Spec



## lasstss (Sep 21, 2004)

From the GM Media site.... LONG
PONTIAC GTO
New for 2005 

*
LS2 6.0L engine replaces LS1
o
400 horsepower (298 kw)
o 400 lb.-ft. of torque (542 Nm)
*
Available hood with twin air scoops
*
Revised rear fascia incorporating outlets for new split dual exhaust system
*
Polished exhaust outlet tips
*
Larger brake rotors and calipers
o
Red-painted calipers with GTO logo on front caliper
* Driver foot rest
*
Two new colors: blue and grey

Model Lineup

Engine

Transmissions


6.0L V-8


6-spd man

(Tremec T56)


4-spd auto

(Hydra-Matic 4L60-E)

GTO


s


o


s

Key: 

Standard


s

Optional


o

2005 PONTIAC GTO: THE NEW GOAT GETS MORE MUSCLE

GTO – the original muscle car – was re-introduced last year and returns with more power and style for 2005. A new LS2 6.0L V-8 engine replaces the LS1 5.7L engine, bringing with it an increase in horsepower and torque. 

The ’05 GTO packs 400 horsepower (298 kw) – up from 350 horses (261 kw) – and 400 lb.-ft. of torque (542 Nm), up from 365 lb.-ft. (495 Nm). Transmission choices are the same as the ’04 model’s: The Hydra-Matic 4L60-E four-speed automatic is standard and the Tremec six-speed manual is optional. GTO’s more powerful engine should lower the 0-60 time to less than 5 seconds.

Enthusiasts will immediately spot the brawnier ’05 GTO, thanks to new badging and a revised rear fascia that incorporates a new dual-exhaust system – it splits the GTO’s two outlets, routing them to opposite sides of the rear fascia. The exhaust tips are polished for a more refined appearance.

Also available is a new hood design incorporating a pair of stylish air scoops. The scoops draw fresh air in to the GTO’s engine compartment.

The badges identifying the ’05 GTO’s bigger V-8 include a “6.0” badge on the trunk lid and revised “GTO” fender badges, which now incorporate “6.0 Litre” designations. The original 1964 GTO also wore “6.0 Litre” fender badges, but at a time when almost every other American manufacturer referenced engine size in cubic inches.

Along with the GTO’s power increase comes improved braking performance from larger brake rotors, calipers and pads. The calipers are painted red and the front calipers feature the GTO logo.

Additional changes to the ’05 GTO include two new colors (blue and grey), as well as driver foot rest. A line of regular production accessories (RPAs) based on the 2004 GTO Performance Plus SEMA concept vehicle is scheduled for start-of-production availability. The accessories include a tall rear spoiler, front and rear fascia extensions, rocker molding extensions and grille inserts. As part of GM’s RPA program, the accessories can be ordered and installed on the vehicle prior to delivery.

LS2 details

Compared to the Gen III-based LS1, the 2005 GTO’s LS2 V-8 incorporates several significant changes to help improve performance. The block is an all-new casting with cylinder bores measuring 4.00 inches (101.6 mm) in diameter. The cylinder heads and camshaft are revised, too, to deliver the airflow necessary to complement the engine’s larger displacement. Other changes include:

* New aluminum block casting with revised oil galleries and provisions for external knock sensors – external sensors improve serviceability
* Camshaft lift increased to take advantage of increased cylinder head flow
* Camshaft sensor relocated from the rear of the block to the front of the block provides room for new oil galleries
* Flat-top piston design with lower ring tension reduces friction
* Piston floating wrist pins help quiet the engine
* More efficient ignition coils require less energy to provide a comparable spark
* Compression raised to 10.9:1
* Larger, 90-mm single-blade throttle body
* Reduced-mass water pump design with improved sealing capability
* Engine “redline” raised to 6500 rpm
* Revised and more powerful engine controller incorporates all electronic throttle control functions.

Balanced environment and safety

The new GTO is a contemporary performer. Its traits include impressive cornering abilities, a smooth ride and surprising comfort. The drivetrain rides on a 109.8-inch (279-cm) wheelbase, with a low stance that enhances the wide-track feel behind the wheel. The front track measures 61.4 inches (156 cm) and the rear track is 62.1 inches (158 cm) wide.

The fully independent suspension features MacPherson struts in front and a semi-trailing arm design in the rear, with specially tuned strut valving and spring rates. Direct-acting stabilizer bars and a variable ratio power steering system also are tuned to provide a sporty feel and increased driver feedback. Seventeen-inch alloy wheels and performance tires are matched to the performance-tuned suspension. Traction control and a limited slip differential also come standard. 

The GTO’s premium interior is accented by a harmonious blend of details, complementing its dynamic driving experience. All-leather seating, as well as a leather-covered steering wheel and shifter knob, immediately conveys luxury, while items such as stainless steel sill plates, metallic-look steering wheel styling, satin nickel-look accent trim, and racing-inspired drilled metallic pedals add sportiness to the environment.

The front and rear sports seats are configured in a traditional 2+2 configuration, with side bolsters and the “GTO” name embroidered on the front seats. Interior seat and trim colors may be coordinated to the exterior color, with red, blue, purple and black interiors available. This splash of color extends from the seats to the door inserts to the lower part of the instrument panel to the gauge cluster.

Every GTO comes well equipped with a thoughtful package of interior amenities and safety features, including:

* Air conditioning
* Blaupunkt 200-watt audio system with six-disc in-dash CD changer and 10 speakers
* Console with storage compartment, accessory power outlet and two cupholders
* Cruise control
* Rear defogger
* Power door locks with lockout protection
* Programmable keyless entry with laser-etched key for added security
* Eight-way power adjustable driver and front passenger seats with power-assisted rear seat access feature
* Tilting and telescoping adjustable steering wheel
* Power windows with driver and passenger express-down feature
* Daytime running lamps with automatic headlamp control
* Theft and content deterrent system.

The integrated driver information center located below the instrument cluster includes readouts for average speed, average miles per gallon, trip odometer, trip time remaining, trip distance remaining, fuel used and instant fuel mileage. There’s even a stopwatch feature and a user-programmable overspeed alarm.

Safety belts remain the primary and most effective form of occupant protection. All seating positions in the 2005 GTO have three-point safety belts. Retractors for front outboard seating positions have built-in load limiters that allow a controlled amount of give in the belt, thereby reducing the peak load on the chest during the “ride down” in a crash.

Dual frontal air bags are standard and GTO is equipped with child seat anchors.

# # #

Contact:
Pontiac-GMC Communications
Jim Hopson
Phone: 313-667-4124
Fax: 313-667-4001
E-mail: [email protected]

GM of Canada Communications
Richard James
Phone: 905-644-1804
Fax: 905-644-3873
E-mail: [email protected]

GM de Mexico Communications
Juan Bernardo Urrutia
Phone: 011 (5255) 5901-3046
E-mail: [email protected]

SPECIFICATIONS

(See General Motors of Canada for Canadian product differences.)
Overview

Model:


GTO

Body style / driveline:


4-passenger, front-engine, rear-drive coupe

Construction:


unitized body frame, 1- and 2-sided galvanized steel

EPA vehicle class:


midsize coupe

Manufacturing location:


Holden Elizabeth Plant, Elizabeth, Australia

Key competitors:


Acura CL 3.2, BMW 3 Series, Infiniti G35, Chrysler Crossfire, Mazda RX8, Nissan 350Z, Ford Mustang GT Premium/Cobra, Dodge Charger
Engine

Type:


6.0L V-8 (LS2)

Displacement (cu in / cc):


364 / 5970

Bore & stroke (in / mm):


4.00 x 3.62 / 101.6 x 92

Block material:


aluminum

Cylinder head material:


aluminum

Valvetrain:


OHV, 2 valves per cylinder

Fuel delivery:


sequential-port fuel injection

Compression ratio:


10.9:1

Horsepower (hp / kw @ rpm):


400 / 298 @ 5200

Torque (lb-ft / Nm @ rpm):


400 / 542 @ 4000

Recommended fuel:


92 octane

Maximum engine speed (rpm):


6500

Emissions controls:


catalytic converter/EGR

Estimated fuel economy


(mpg city / hwy / combined):


TBD



Transmissions

Tremec T56

Hydra-Matic 4L60-E

Type:


6-speed manual


4-speed electronic automatic RWD

Gear ratios 1):


First:


2.97


3.06

Second:


2.07


1.63

Third:


1.43


1.00

Fourth:


1.00


0.70

Fifth:


0.84


-

Sixth:


0.57


-

Reverse:


3.28


2.30

Final drive ratio:


3.46:1


3.46:1
Chassis/Suspension

Front:


independent MacPherson struts and progressive-rate springs

Rear:


independent semi-trailing control-link with gas pressure dampers

Steering type:


power-assisted variable ratio rack-and-pinion

Steering ratio:


variable ratio

Steering wheel turns, lock-to-lock:


3

Turning circle, curb-to-curb (ft / m):


36.1 / 11
Brakes

Type:


4-wheel discs (ventilated front, solid rear), power assisted with 4-channel anti-lock braking system.

Rotor diameter:


N/A
Wheels/Tires

Wheel size and type:


17-inch alloy

Tires:


P225/50R17
Dimensions
Exterior

Wheelbase (in / mm):


109.8 / 2789

Overall length (in / mm):


189.8 / 4821

Overall width (in / mm):


72.5 / 1841

Overall height (in / mm):


54.9 / 1397

Track (in / mm):


61.8 / 1569

Curb weight (lb / kg):


TBD

Weight distribution (% front / rear):


55 / 45
Interior 


Seating capacity (front / rear):


2 / 2

Head room (in / mm)


Front seat:


37.3 / 947

Rear seat:


37.3 / 947

Leg room (in / mm):


Front seat:


42.2 / 1072

Rear seat:


37.1 / 942

Shoulder room (in / mm):


Front seat:


59.7 / 1515

Rear seat:


51.7 / 1312

Hip room (in / mm):


Front seat:


58.0 / 1472

Rear seat:


50.2 / 1275
Capacities

Trailer towing maximum (lb / kg):


1000 / 454

Fuel tank (gal / L):


18.5 / 70

Engine oil (qt / L):


5.3 / 6.0

Cooling system (qt / L):


auto: 11.5 / 10.9

manual: 11.8 / 11.2


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

hmmm, wonder how long it'll take to everyone starts putting on the 6.0 badges where the 5.7 should be and tell everyone they have an 05 gto (at least unsuspecting veiwers with an untrained eye)?


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I really wasn't too upset that the '05 GTO will have more horsepower/torque than my '04, but the fac that it has bigger and better brakes really pisses me off! These brakes suck on the '04s, and I can't change them if I want to stay legal in the stock class in solo competition!

Argh, maybe my GTO will just be a daily driver now, and I'll buy a racecar this winter....


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Whiteshadow said:


> I really wasn't too upset that the '05 GTO will have more horsepower/torque than my '04, but the fac that it has bigger and better brakes really pisses me off! These brakes suck on the '04s, and I can't change them if I want to stay legal in the stock class in solo competition!
> 
> Argh, maybe my GTO will just be a daily driver now, and I'll buy a racecar this winter....



I agree. 50hp is cheaper to gain than replacing 4 disc brakes and calipers.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I can't find any details on the brakes to determine if they really are larger. I've been searching US and AUS sites and it looks like to go above a 13-inch rotor you have to have the 18-inch wheels. I just went through the GM dealer ordering site and there is no option for 18-inch wheels. Does anyone have the size of the 2004 rotors?


----------



## Goat It! (Nov 18, 2004)

The '05 GTO would definately be quite a car with a 6.0 litre LS2 engine and new tailpipes. I truly wonder what numbers it would produce.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

The 05 will have optional 18" rims, with bigger rotors. Est. 0-60 is 4.7sec. from the current 5.3sec. I can't remember the other stats I had read. These stats came from a Pontiac brochure at the dealership where I got my GTO. I had originally ordered an 05 for February delivery. When the discounts were offered on the 04 I couldn't argue with the price.


----------



## j1t8w (Jun 1, 2006)

*don't think your fast enough in your gto?*

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=PFYC&Category_Code=GT
here is a site for all of you who have the slower 04 model if you would like a fast gto there is a good supercharger on this site that gives 123hp 124 ft/lb torque so even a 04 can beat a 05 or 06 this will be the first thing i do when i get my 06 gto in 2 months the supercharger will fit on 04-06 so don't worry about your car being too slow because this is what will set you apart from other gto drivers


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I believe the 05 and later uses the 4L65E tranny.


----------

